# How many posts for an avatar?



## L.Greenleaf (Sep 30, 2003)

*Post Counter?*

Is it just me or is the counter under you name that tells you how many posts you have gone? I don't see it anymore. I was keeping track of my posts because I want to reach 100 to get an avatar but now I don't know how many posts I have. If anyone can help me out please do. Thanks.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 30, 2003)

The post counter has gone. Check out This thread


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Gothmog. I never read that post. I am just wondering, where can I go to see how many posts I have? The only reason why I liked the counter was because I would know when I have reached 100.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 30, 2003)

If you wish to check how many posts you have made you can click on the "profile" button found at the bottom of each post you make. Then click on the "search for all posts by this user" link in the top right corner of the profile. This will then list the posts and tell you how many you have made. However, posts in some forums do not count towards being able to get an avatar. But this will give you an idea of when to check in your user options to for it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 30, 2003)

Perhaps the title Guildsman will change to Loremaster when someone reaches 100? And if so, does this switch to Loremaster at 100 true posts or only at 100 posts made in sections that counted before the Post Count was removed? If only in the sections that counted, then by keeping an eye on the Guildsman thing one can know they have not reached 100 until it becomes Loremaster.

Beorn? Anyone know?


----------



## drjekil_bg (Oct 1, 2003)

i think that everyone should be able to have an avatar from the begining.Why by the way someone should reach 100 post to get one


----------



## Aulë (Oct 1, 2003)

To save bandwidth.
Some people come to TTF for only a couple of days, get themselves an avatar, then leave.

Nom: the title will change when a member has 100 posts in the forums not including the GD, S&B and NM.


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Gothmog. I already have 87 posts. I hope to get an avatar soon.


----------

